# Cow milk for my Toy Poodle



## Oso (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not give Oso table food. With the exception of making him steamed white rice and boiled chicken and occasionally he'll get cut up apples. However tonight he was whimpering when he smelled my husbands milk which is very unlike him... Followed by a big smile!!! He really liked the smell of that milk and he cried until I gave in and gave him less than a 1/3 of a cup. I hope he will be ok digesting it. I feel guilty now! I gave him white rice and a bit of milk for dinner.. Is cows milk really bad for Oso?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Like most "people food", it is OK in small amounts and if it's not adding up to too many calories.

I would not consider 1/3 cup a "small amount" for a tpoo. A Tablespoon seems more appropriate to me.

Now that you found his FAVORITE treat, what are you going to teach him to do to earn it?!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you will soon find out whether it agrees with him or not - and so will he! I stopped giving my animals milk after a few unpleasant and very messy experiences ... Chicken proved to be safer.

Good avice on adding human food to dog food at my favourite dog foodie site here: DogAware.com: Adding Fresh Foods to Commercial Dog Food


----------



## zyrcona (Jan 9, 2011)

Most mammals, with the exception of some racial groups of humans, lose the ability to digest the sugars in milk past weaning age. The sugars then cannot be broken down and pass undigested into the colon where bacteria there ferment them, and this can cause abdominal pain and flatulence with possible diarrhoea and vomiting. Processed dairy products that have had the sugar removed, like cheeses and yogurts (ordinary yogurts, not sugary fruit-flavoured ones), might make more suitable treats for your dog to enjoy.


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

My toy poodle must be a member of one of those racial groups---LOL She has to be watched carefully, because if you turn your back on a glass of milk that she can get to, her head is right down in your glass! Of course, I would never let her have a whole glass. But, of course, you are done with it by then.  Anyways, it has never caused her any problems, and I have let her have a tiny bit now and then, because she loves it so much................................just not out of MY glass. She is a milk addict, and a thief!


----------



## Oso (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for the contribution to this thread. Oso update after his very special milk treat last night is..... No backfire!! He has been fine since last night and this morning with his bowel movements and he seems to be himself!!! It was our first time experiencing his adorable head in my husbands finished glass of milk!!! I have never seen him so excited about wanting to eat/drink something so much!!! I love the sweet things my Oso does!! However I think in the future a little bit of milk will be ok...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau gets to lick the cereal bowl clean after breakfast. It's part of our morning ritual, and if I forget to give him his tribute, he lets me know with stares and sighs. It's only a tiny bit of milk, though, and he's never had a problem with it.


----------

